# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Documentation and Community Wiki Discussions >  Discussion - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LubuntuLinks

## nothingspecial

Please use this thread for discussion regarding

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LubuntuLinks

Support threads should be posted in normal forums.

Thank you.

----------


## amjjawad

> Please use this thread for discussion regarding
> 
> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LubuntuLinks
> 
> Support threads should be posted in normal forums.
> 
> Thank you.


Thanks for your help, nothingspecial  :Smile: 

I'm still alive by the way but off to find a job as life getting harder day after day and need to find more interesting challenges as I have nothing more to prove here  :Capital Razz: 

Glad you have volunteered to help our little fast growing community  :Smile:

----------


## nothingspecial

> Thanks for your help, nothingspecial 
> 
> I'm still alive by the way but off to find a job as life getting harder day after day and need to find more interesting challenges as I have nothing more to prove here 
> 
> Glad you have volunteered to help our little fast growing community


Nice to hear you are ok amjjawad  :Smile:

----------

